# Apple revoking all firmwares for some older devices



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2018)

So, on top of throttling down performance on its phones, Apple's getting rid of firmware updates/restores.

Essentially, the message they're trying to send to consumers is "buy our new shit."

EDIT:  Ah, they're signing devices again?  That's good, I suppose, but the sentiment remains.  Apple seems to be doing a lot of stuff lately that's absolutely killing consumer confidence.  I don't entirely trust them, in all honesty.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 11, 2018)

so it only on 2 FW's 9.3.5 and 5.1.1 and not  5.1.1- 9.3.5 minus  6.1.6 right


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jan 11, 2018)

Yet people continue buying their products...


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 11, 2018)

I hope hackers will create FW restore packages for the older devices.

Preservation n what not ;/


----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 11, 2018)

Classic Apple.

Forcing them to buy new overpriced products.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2018)

*slow clap* Doing this WHILE being investigated for fraud?

I'm sure people will LOVE this.


----------



## Carnelian (Jan 11, 2018)

Since Tim Cook Apple sucks...


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 11, 2018)

Carnelian said:


> Since Tim Cook Apple sucks...


It's always kind of sucked though...


----------



## I pwned U! (Jan 11, 2018)

I have been getting ready to sell my old iPad 3 recently. I am glad that I updated it last week...


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 11, 2018)

This makes for major material for James Rolfe's "You Know What's Bullshit?" series, since he's an Apple user and has ranted about iTunes updates in the past, I doubt he buys the newest iPhone. 

Oh hai Skiddo.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2018)

Maybe now I can convince my mom buy me android lol


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 11, 2018)

well they've officially removed support for my first-gen ipad, goodnight sweet prince


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2018)

Strange how it effects some firmwares but not others. Maybe a mistake?
They've had a lot of negative press lately so doing this purposely would be crazy.


----------



## bowser (Jan 11, 2018)

They're getting ready to activate the hidden brick code.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 11, 2018)

If you're jailbroken, you can save your SHSH blobs and restore from iTunes as any times as you want.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 11, 2018)

Apple's gonna Apple. Shocking.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 11, 2018)

Samsung: Our shit is everywhere.
Apple: Our everything is shit.
Nintendo: Wa-hoo!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 11, 2018)

Apple creating a Final Solution is nothing surprising.


----------



## cvskid (Jan 11, 2018)

(edit) Found it, nvm.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 11, 2018)

Uhm.. are they trying to make themselves look worse than they already do right now?  This is possibly the worst time for this to happen! Well, maybe people will finally be like, "Hm, maybe it's time I don't pay for an overpriced status symbol." Don't get me wrong, I used to like my iPhone 6, regardless of its flaws, but lately it tends to freeze up when opening apps and trying to do a few other simple tasks. It's time Apple, you must reap what you sow. I'm glad to be switching back to Android by the end of this month.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2018)

does this affect my 2g? its on 3.1.3


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 11, 2018)

Eix said:


> does this affect my 2g? its on 3.1.3


iPhone 2G is fine


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 11, 2018)

Cue the Curb your Enthusiasm theme, I can hear it now at Apple HQ.


----------



## Randy95354 (Jan 11, 2018)

Apple is restricted overpriced shit compared to windows and android i would never buy apple maybe used if it was cheap enough


----------



## sj33 (Jan 11, 2018)

You gotta hope this is a mistake or temporary. To make a specific group of legacy devices unfixable is bizarre.


----------



## OctolingRift (Jan 11, 2018)

Doesn't matter what they say or do, sheep will always buy their products.


----------



## markehmus (Jan 11, 2018)

still running my 4S from 2012 ....so all i gotta say is FUKU apple for screwin me becuz i managed to take care of my old phone , wont buy an apple anything ever again


----------



## cracker (Jan 11, 2018)

If it is something they've purposely done then they won't only be hit with lawsuits but will lose many customers. I don't understand why there is even a need to use iTunes to reset an iDevice except if it is for this alterior reason. Android devices can be locked up tight yet allow people to freely reset them when they have problems so there is no excuse.


----------



## sj33 (Jan 11, 2018)

OctolingRift said:


> Doesn't matter what they say or do, sheep will always buy their products.


I forgot Samsung and Sony we’re start-up, mom-and-pop companies.


----------



## CMDreamer (Jan 11, 2018)

One more reason added to my list for not buying or even accepting as a gift any Apple iJunk.

Besides being ridiculously overpriced products, now add abandoned one's. Programmed obsolescence comes to my mind.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 11, 2018)

CMDreamer said:


> not buying


I can respect that


CMDreamer said:


> or even accepting as a gift any Apple iJunk


But why not? It's not like Apple is the worst thing in the world. If it's a gift, there's no reason not to. 
(And you could just resell it too - Apple stuff tends to be worth a lot as it is expensive as all hell)


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 11, 2018)

This doesn't affect my ipod touch right? I'm assuming this affects iphones but I'm asking just in case.


----------



## sj33 (Jan 11, 2018)

CeeDee said:


> I can respect that
> 
> But why not? It's not like Apple is the worst thing in the world. If it's a gift, there's no reason not to.
> (And you could just resell it too - Apple stuff tends to be worth a lot as it is expensive as all hell)


It’s bizarre. I don’t like Apple myself but they’re just one of many massive companies who sell products based on image. Samsung, LG, Sharp, Sony etc. aren’t massive? Do these people also avoid Coca-Cola, Starbucks, McDonalds etc.?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jan 11, 2018)

sj33 said:


> It’s bizarre. I don’t like Apple myself but they’re just one of many massive companies who sell products based on image. Samsung, LG, Sharp, Sony etc. aren’t massive? Do these people also avoid Coca-Cola, Starbucks, McDonalds etc.?


errm, if you don't avoid coke, Starbucks and McDonalds I see a patient gown in your  future.


----------



## bahamut920 (Jan 11, 2018)

sj33 said:


> It’s bizarre. I don’t like Apple myself but they’re just one of many massive companies who sell products based on image. Samsung, LG, Sharp, Sony etc. aren’t massive? Do these people also avoid Coca-Cola, Starbucks, McDonalds etc.?


I'm not entirely certain what you mean by "sell products based on image". Literally every company lives or dies based on their image, from the largest megacorps right down to the mom 'n pop pizza place in the local strip mall. Marketing and PR have always been more important than what you're actually selling, and a superior product will lose out to a better-marketed inferior product.


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Jan 11, 2018)

Ugh.......
I hadn't updated my iPhone 4S (backup phone) to ios 9.3.5, it's stop at ios 8...... 
No joke, I was going to do it TOMORROW. 
I'm literally stuck on this iOS and cant get any apps made for iOS 9+.
Wow Apple....


----------



## Argonitious (Jan 11, 2018)

Apple is doing what they do best... making life difficult.

I have some crazy stories about how unreliable Apple computers I've owned were. I've never had an iPhone, but I would say they aren't too reliable either. I've been to the Apple store during weekdays and on weekends. There are people lined up out the door to get repairs (I was one of them). That says something, doesn't it? 

TLDR: Apple is a horrible company. Their hardware looks high-end on the outside, but it's worthless and unreliable junk on the inside.


----------



## genxor (Jan 11, 2018)

Can't really blame em. They treat consumers like shit but they lap up every new release so eh, why not keep treating em like shit? It nets them billions


----------



## driverdis (Jan 11, 2018)

Apple will probably make some excuse like that they are fixing vulnerabilities if anyone tries to sue them.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 11, 2018)

It’s sad when software kills hardware. Apple really does want you to buy their new shit.


----------



## driverdis (Jan 11, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> It’s sad when software kills hardware. Apple really does want you to buy their new shit.



They have had their devices locked down via software update signing for many years now. This is nothing new, everyone should have known by now that any Apple device they own can be rendered useless at any time since most use the firmware signing that prevents offline upgrades and restores.


----------



## Food (Jan 11, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> Classic Apple.
> 
> Forcing them to buy new overpriced products.


well i wouldn't call them overpriced its a set price for new tech 
apple sets the bar high with their cpu's the 8 plus is king on antutu's ranking the 835 is ranked 3rd 
its just a matter of if your willing to spend extra for the latest performance


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 11, 2018)

It appears 9.3.5 for all versions of the first iPad mini and the iPod Touch 5 is being signed again


----------



## Dayfid (Jan 11, 2018)

I literally cannot get over the fact that everyone is using this to attack Apple. You guys look like morons. This is CLEARLY a bug and will be fixed.


----------



## Bonestorm (Jan 11, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> It’s sad when software kills hardware. Apple really does want you to buy their new shit.


Yeah just Apple, no other company.


----------



## bowser (Jan 11, 2018)

Dayfid said:


> I literally cannot get over the fact that everyone is using this to attack Apple. *You guys look like morons*. This is CLEARLY a bug and will be fixed.


We can't attack Apple but you can attack us?


----------



## Dayfid (Jan 11, 2018)

bowser said:


> We can't attack Apple but you can attack us?



Because you guys are bashing for something they’re going to fix. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowser (Jan 11, 2018)

Dayfid said:


> Because you guys are bashing for something they’re going to fix. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We're just having some fun lol. Apple bashing is stress relief. And I'm an iPhone user by the way


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 11, 2018)

iPad 2, iPad 3, and iPhone 4 iOS 9.3.5 resigned and iPod Touch 3 and iPad 1 iOS 5.1.1 was also resigned


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 11, 2018)

So whats the point of owning a IPhone-IPad anyway? Half of the stuff you can do on there can be done on Android for free.

Is it to show that you have more money then me and don't have nothing better to spend it on?


----------



## Thelonewolf88 (Jan 11, 2018)

This why you fuck Apple ios off and go android bug or no bug. Made the switch 7 years ago and never looked back.


----------



## Sleet (Jan 11, 2018)

OLD iOS VERSIONS ARE BEING SIGNED NOW 

Just downgraded an iPhone 7 to 10.2 so I can jailbreak.

Apparently this has happened before, better take advantage of it quick.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sleet said:


> OLD iOS VERSIONS ARE BEING SIGNED NOW
> 
> Just downgraded an iPhone 7 to 10.2 so I can jailbreak.
> 
> Apparently this has happened before, better take advantage of it quick.


I noticed this also, I just saved the blobs


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jan 11, 2018)

Sleet said:


> OLD iOS VERSIONS ARE BEING SIGNED NOW
> 
> Just downgraded an iPhone 7 to 10.2 so I can jailbreak.
> 
> Apparently this has happened before, better take advantage of it quick.


lol yalu 102 does not work for the iphone 7 rip you


----------



## Sleet (Jan 11, 2018)

Xenon Hacks said:


> lol yalu 102 does not work for the iphone 7 rip you


Works with Meridian though. But no cydia yet.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2018)

Funny enough i have 6.1.6 on my old touch 4 still jailbroken,since thats as high as it will go.


----------



## THYPLEX (Jan 11, 2018)

My iPod 5 now is fine again ?


----------



## leon315 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sinon said:


> Yet people continue buying their products...


Cough... "sheeps" cough......


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 11, 2018)

seriously?
why they do that
it's like they have so much money that now they want to make people stop buying their products just for fun


----------



## franciscomaianunes (Jan 11, 2018)

weatMod said:


> so it only on 2 FW's 9.3.5 and 5.1.1 and not  5.1.1- 9.3.5 minus  6.1.6 right



quick maths


----------



## pasc (Jan 11, 2018)

Yeah... that whole "signing sh#t" is what drove me off from apple..

At one point one was required to use the da#n firmware umbrella just to restore to the firmware one had. And that wasn't even guranteed.

New firmware ? Say good-bye to all your previous tweaks.

Honestly. Apple could render all apple devices incapable with a simple click of a button.
(Not that it is impossible with other vendors either, but here it is just unnverving)


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 11, 2018)

Ahhh dammit, it seems that the firmwares have already been signed once again, it was a bug on their server.
But once they restored the signing for their firmwares, they accidentally signed every single firmware, meaning you could jailbreak any device and I missed that band wagon.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 11, 2018)

Can someone please tell me things that IOS can do that Android Can't?


----------



## senkunmusashi (Jan 11, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> It appears apple has noticed that the sheep have noticed and is resigning more devices.



Fixed.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 11, 2018)

senkunmusashi said:


> Fixed.


no


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jan 11, 2018)

I still don't understand the throttling "scandal". I'm happy that Apple actually cares and prevents older phones from crashing or emptying their batteries faster.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jan 11, 2018)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> I still don't understand the throttling "scandal". I'm happy that Apple actually cares and prevents older phones from crashing or emptying their batteries faster.


That's not a completely trustworthy explanation though. I've had phones for years where the battery has still been good after being charged a bunch of times. So Apple is using shitty batteries or they they're not paying attention to the actual battery and just how many times it's been charged regardless of if the battery quality is degrading.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Can someone please tell me things that IOS can do that Android Can't?


The cameras are supposed to be pretty good, but if you really serious about photography and videography you won't be using your iPhone.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jan 11, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> That's not a completely trustworthy explanation though. I've had phones for years where the battery has still been good after being charged a bunch of times. So Apple is using shitty batteries or they they're not paying attention to the actual battery and just how many times it's been charged regardless of if the battery quality is degrading.


Well, it's also more about smoothing spikes in power draw rather than real throttling. Also, in 2016, the battery of my Galaxy Note II was capable of lasting... 1h15.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 11, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> So, on top of throttling down performance on its phones, Apple's getting rid of firmware updates/restores.
> 
> Essentially, the message they're trying to send to consumers is "buy our new shit."
> 
> EDIT:  Ah, they're signing devices again?  That's good, I suppose, but the sentiment remains.  Apple seems to be doing a lot of stuff lately that's absolutely killing consumer confidence.  I don't entirely trust them, in all honesty.


Because of this throttling thing, Apple started offering discounts on replacing Iphone batteries for $29 bucks, to try to get on peoples good side.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...iphone-battery-for-29/?utm_term=.d313954b0689

Replacing the battery will make your phone's battery last longer and improve performance, kicking processor performance to 100%. Iphones are only throttled with an aging battery. Bench mark analysis shows performance as low as 40%. Then they ran tests after replacing the battery and performance kicked back up to 100% and over.

https://ifixit.org/blog/9472/ios-update-slows-iphone/


----------



## CMDreamer (Jan 11, 2018)

sj33 said:


> It’s bizarre. I don’t like Apple myself but they’re just one of many massive companies who sell products based on image. Samsung, LG, Sharp, Sony etc. aren’t massive? Do these people also avoid Coca-Cola, Starbucks, McDonalds etc.?



Only the smart people, I think...

Myself, I just don't like crap products.

But that's just my-so-personal-opinion. So... no offence meant.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 11, 2018)

No


pasc said:


> Yeah... that whole "signing sh#t" is what drove me off from apple..
> 
> At one point one was required to use the da#n firmware umbrella just to restore to the firmware one had. And that wasn't even guranteed.
> 
> ...


Not exactly true, with Android we can flash what we want.


----------



## senkunmusashi (Jan 11, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> with Android we can flash what we want.



Gasp! Sacrilege! You mean android users can do whatever they want? Unsupervised and permitted by nanny? Noone to hold your hands and watching over you in the safe spaces that you can't leave? How can that be allowed!? Don't you know there are bad monsters that want to throttle you out there?


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Jan 11, 2018)

This thread is now pretty irrelevant, as the newest iOS versions for the old devices are now resigned.

Edit- hello future people visiting this locked thread


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jan 12, 2018)

*A Corrupted shitty company at it's finest!*


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 12, 2018)

Pure Sheep People Who Buy Apple Products ... The Fools


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 13, 2018)

Someone should lock this thread already, it was a bug in Apple's servers and it was fixed in the following morning, otherwise we're gonna have posts after posts of people having nothing else to do but hating on Apple for a lousy bug.


----------



## toptenmaterial (Jan 14, 2018)

bowser said:


> They're getting ready to activate the hidden brick code.


A few years back I'd say you were paranoid. Today I agree with you. I had an iPhone 6 that was perfectly good. I used it a lot for photo editing actually. Then put of the blue the 4G dies and the battery sucks. Then I start reading about the throttling.

This is a shame as I really like the apple mobile OS, much more than droid. For a guy like me who isn't really tech savvy, I like the simplicity. But I had to ditch the iPhone and get a $40 smartphone.

I've been with Apple since the 3GS and would have stuck with them, but this is criminally disingenuous. When I get some more dough, I'm going to get a high end droid like a pixel. I'm done. Fuck Apple.


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Jan 14, 2018)

^ lol, what @Yepi69 said just happened, somebody lock this please.


----------

